# اذكر لنا عضو مميز



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ببساطه 

 اذكر لنا عضو وقولنا هو مميز فى ايه من وجهة نظرك
من حقك تتكلم عن عضو واحد فى مشاركه ومن حقك تشارك اكتر من مره فى الموضوع

مش كوبى 
*


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع مميز يا برنس*
*متابع *​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فى اعضاء كتير بالنسبه لى
بس معلش هطير دلوقتى وارجع اقول هما مين 
موضوع روووووووووووعه​*


----------



## prayer heartily (26 نوفمبر 2011)

المميزين هنا كتير 
وغير ان فيه مميزين بالايجاب موجود كمان المميز بالسلب 
لان المميز يعني ظاهر ومنفرد بحجات تميزه عن غيره


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

يا سلام ، دي سهلة أوي ..

*أنت مميز يا نجم*  ، " لأن عادة الفكر يأخذ من أنطباع صاحبه " طبقاً لما قاله فرويد بك  ..

==

bye ..


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*انت المميز يا عزيزي ... 
تقبل مروري 

*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*منورين يجماعه بجد 
يجماعه ياريت نقول أسم العضو وانت شايفه مميز فى ايه
*


----------



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *منورين يجماعه بجد
> يجماعه ياريت نقول أسم العضو وانت شايفه مميز فى ايه
> *



بص يا عزيزي ، أنا حقول كلام من القلب مباشرة..بدون تنميق ولا محاباة.

 السؤال نفسه برأيي الشخصي "لا يصح" في منتدانا الغالي..

لسبب بسيط، أن المنتدى نفسه كحديقة مليئة بالزهور ( هل يعترض احد على تشبيهه بالزهور :nunu0000..فلكل واحد عطره، ولكل واحد لونه المميز.

ففلان مميز بتفهمه... وفلان مميز باطلاعه ..وفلان مميز بأبوته...وفلانه مميزة بخفة دمها...

وعليه ..عذرا أخي الحبيب..لا أقدر أن اجيب عن سؤالك، وهذا برأيي لسان حال الكثيرين.

.


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليعازر المطلوب مش تقول حد واحد بس
لا من حقك تشارك فى الموضوع حتى لو الف مره*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا مينا ... الكثير هنا مميزين فلا يسعني ذكر كل واحد و أخاف أنسى واحد منهم و يزعل ! 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*في مميزين كثيييييييييير بس هذكر واحد وارجع بعدين 
!!  !!MiNa ElbataL شخصية جميلة جدا مثقفة وجادعة اوووووووووي بعتبرو رمز لشباب الواعيين والقادرين ع تحمل المسؤولية بجدارة 
وقدرة رهيبة ع اثبات الذات 
بس لو يتخلى عن شرقيتو الزايدة شوي بسسس:smil8:


وكفاية عليه كده عشان ميغترشleasantr

موضوع جميل ميرسي ليك *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *يا مينا ... الكثير هنا مميزين فلا يسعني ذكر كل واحد و أخاف أنسى واحد منهم و يزعل !
> *



*حبيبى من حقك تشارك فى الموضوع اكتر من مره
يعنى كل مشاركه تقول فيها عضو واحد* ، *بس انت شارك اكتر من مره عادى جدا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ايه الاحراج دا بقي يا مون

طب اللي عنده زهايمر يعمل ايش ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

> هل يعترض احد على تشبيهه بالزهور :nunu0000



طبعاً أنا أعترض أني أكون زهرة ، سألتني ليه ؟؟

لأن الزهرة مؤنثة و أنا ولد ..

و زهور دا جمع تكثير و ربنا يستر و ميبئاش تكسير  ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعاً أعتراض فرقعة مش حقيقي  حبيت ألعب معاك ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*متفرج وهقول بعدين 
*​


----------



## Critic (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله المنتدى كله مكسوف يقول !
انا هبدأ
النهيسى
راجل مسيحى فعلا ومحترم جدا وعمر ما العيبة طلعت من بقه وبيخدم بجد


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

* الاخ النهيسى  
 شخص  يملك قلب كله محبه وعطاء  لكل الاعضاء
  ونعم الاخ وربنا يبارك فيه ​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*صوت صارخ : استاذ كبير لة دور مهم هنا في المنتدى قراءة مواضيعة لساعات دون ملل افادتني و الهمتني كثيرا فكنت اقرأ و اقرأ و اقرأ مواضيعة فعرفت الكثير من الذي كنت أجهلة بالماضي .
أستاذي صوت صارخ لك أكبر أحترام مني و عظيم التقدير و تحية لشخصك الكريم  مدين لك يا استاذي الكبير.*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أحب أذكر أخت عزيزة على و هي ( *Rosetta*) طالما أجابت على اسئلتي الكثيرة دون ملل أبدا ,لديها معرفة كبيرة بامور المسيحية و ساعدتني في فهم أمور كثيرة 
شخصيتها الودودة الجميلة و اسلوبها اللطيف بالتعامل يجبر المقابل على أحترامها كل الاحترام و يقدم لها كل التقدير.
ممتن لكي كثيرا روزيتا ....

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل تسال عن شخص مميز هنا ؟؟؟*
*اذن فانت تسال عن من لديه ماء ..في حارة السقايين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا مش بسأل انا بقولك أذكر يعنى انت اللى تقول مش انا اللى بسأل 
اعتقد عنوان الموضوع واضح جدا 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اسمحلي يا مينا أشارك مره أخرى هذة المرة لأني أود كذلك ان اذكر أختي العزيزة "حبو أعدائكم" فهي في غاية اللطف و شخصيتها في المنتدى محببة جدا تستحق منى الاحترام و التقدير , شكرا لك لأضافتي كصديق فعلا تشرفت بك و شكرا على سؤالك الدائم عني , فعلا أنت شخص رائع . *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*أذكر كذلك :
الياس السرياني : حبيبي المتألق الذي أحترمة كثيرا كثيرا 
المفدى بالدم : شكرا على مواضيعك الجميلة 
النهيسي : أستاذ كبير و عضو أكثر من رائع
++كيرلس++ ردودك رائعة و مفيدة , دوما مشاركاتك جيدة 
مكرم زكي شنوده : دائما أجوبتك شافية و تفصيلية , شرفتني 
فادي الكلداني : وردة !
Candy shop
Rania79
سمراءءء
marcelino
كلكم أخوان و أخوات غاية في التميز و الروعة و أحييكم جميعا....
و آسف ان نسيت أحدكم ...
*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*RomanCath
حبيبى شارك فى اى وقت وبدون استئذان
الموضوع للاعضاء وزى ما قولتلك من حقك تشارك اكتر من مره وبعدد غير محدود من المشاركات
انا حتى مش هرد على الكل انا هرد بس على الاستفسارات

كل اللى شارك فى الموضوع منورنى 
**وكل اللى دخل الموضوع من غير ما يشارك برضه منورنى *
* وكل اللى عنده زهايمر يراجع ذاكرته او يشرب قهوه 

*


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع متميز يا مينا 
وبالنسبة إلي كل أعضاء المنتدى مميزين دون إستثناء ​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل اللى شارك فى الموضوع منورنى *
> *وكل اللى دخل الموضوع من غير ما يشارك برضه منورنى *


* فاتورة الكهربا حاتجيلك عاليه الشهر ده*​


----------



## bob (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*جوسبل لايف كلامها رقيق و جميل لما تشخبط:smile02
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *جوسبل لايف كلامها رقيق و جميل لما تشخبط:smile02
> *



اممممممممممممممم
ميرسي يا بوب 
بس شكلك تقصد ابطل شخبطه صوح :nunu0000:


----------



## bob (27 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اممممممممممممممم
> ميرسي يا بوب
> بس شكلك تقصد ابطل شخبطه صوح :nunu0000:


*هههههههه لا و انا اقدر استمري بس مينفعش كل شوية اديكي تقييم علشان التقييمات بتخلص كده سيبي للباقي فرصة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههه لا و انا اقدر استمري بس مينفعش كل شوية اديكي تقييم علشان التقييمات بتخلص كده سيبي للباقي فرصة *




ههههههههههههه ايه شغل النصب دا بقي
بقالي كتير ماوصلش منك اي تقييمات علي فكره
:act23:
ياعم بلاش مجامله
دي شخابيط غلبانه
ووفر يا سيدي التقييمات يكفيي شهاداتك وسام لي
حبه بكش علي فكره :smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*استاذى النهيسى مميز--- محبته نابعه من القلب للكل---يخدم بكل محبه--- الرب يباركه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*المفدى بالدم-- انسان حساس جدا بالفعل يقراء المشاعر بين السطور---انسان يحب المساعده==باختصار-- انسان*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*Romancath  اولا اشكره و اقول انه بالفعل مميذ*
*بإحاترامه و ادبه و هدوئه لا يرد الاهانه فهو يصمد و يتكل على ربه فى اظهار الحقيقه-- الرب يباركه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الاعضاء المميزون كثيرون جدا اذكر منهم السيدة مونيكا والاستاذ صوت صارخ وهالة الحب وروزى86 وامه  والنهيسى وهشام المهندس انهم كثيرون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الياس السرياني --- قد يبدو قاسى و صارم -- لكن هذا فقط فى تنفيذ قوانين منتداه--  لكنه انسان طيب جدا-- الرب يباركه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*عبير الورد---- هى ليست مجرد عبير الورد هى ورده بالفعل متفتحه فى صحراء السعوديه--- و الرب قدمها لى ورده لامسح دموعى و اكف عن معاتبته--- فهى اول عابره فى حياتى اعرفها--و طلعت شاعره جميله-- تكتب لربها-- الرب يباركها - بالفعل مميذه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*MiNa ElbataL شخصيه مميذه--- رائيه مميذ --طريقه كلامه و نقضه لزيزه--- جدع-- شهم(مش عارفا فى الحقيقه كدا بردة ولا إه ) بحسه راجل من ضهر راجل من الصعيد الجوانى(عطش الجيم ههههههههههه)*
*ربع جنيه على البقين دول يا باشا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*عبود عبده عبود  -- هو مميذ بصراحته (طلقه) ده غير فصاحته فى اللغه العربيه--هو صبور و هادى ويحب الضحك=عايذ تجننه ابعتله حد يكذب امامه ههههه هتلاقى الهدوء راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح باى باااى*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*دونا نبيل*
*مكرم زكي شنوده*
*روزيتا *
*و الغني عن التعريف ..روك*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> أحب أذكر أخت عزيزة على و هي ( *Rosetta*) طالما أجابت على اسئلتي الكثيرة دون ملل أبدا ,لديها معرفة كبيرة بامور المسيحية و ساعدتني في فهم أمور كثيرة
> شخصيتها الودودة الجميلة و اسلوبها اللطيف بالتعامل يجبر المقابل على أحترامها كل الاحترام و يقدم لها كل التقدير.
> ممتن لكي كثيرا روزيتا ....
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لك



مررررررسي يا رومان 
كلامك شهادة بعتز فيها 
وصدقني إنت إنسان أكتر من رااااائع وطيب كتير 
وصديق حقيقي بجد 

ربنا يباركك ويحميك​


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *دونا نبيل*
> *مكرم زكي شنوده*
> *روزيتا *
> *و الغني عن التعريف ..روك*​


مررررسي يا عصام 
صدقني من ذوقك وطيبتك يا غالي 
ربنا يحميك أخي الحبيب ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاسد المرقسى مميذ بتصاميمه و اصبح بشعره---- ده غير انه انسان طيب-- بيسئل عن من يغيب و يطمئن عليه--ده غير انه بيحب حماته و حماته بتحبه ههههههههههههه ده لوحده تمييذ*
*الرب يباركه و يبارك خدمته*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*rania79*
*مميذه بنشاطها و كثره مواضعها ده غير مشاركتها ده غير خفه دمها و روحها الجميله الخفيفه-- الرب يبارك طيبه قلبها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*JUST MEMBER الابن والاخ والصديق والحبيب ...... ملاك هذا المنتدى ..... ربنا يرجعهولنا بالسلامة ......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *دونا نبيل*
> *مكرم زكي شنوده*
> *روزيتا *
> *و الغني عن التعريف ..روك*​



*شكرااا لذوقك عصام 
ربنا يباركك:94:*


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *rania79*
> *مميذه بنشاطها و كثره مواضعها ده غير مشاركتها ده غير خفه دمها و روحها الجميله الخفيفه-- الرب يبارك طيبه قلبها*


مير سى ليكى حبية قلبى انتى اللى عسولة بجد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

أولا
بشكر من ذكرنى بالخير
ثانيا
الكل وبأمانه ( دون مجامله ) محبين ومميزين
لدى قلبى
التميز من وجهه نظرى ليس بالمواضيع فقط
بل بالردود أيضا وبالعلاقات الجميله 
سأختار( الأخوات ) كاندى + امه + دونا +  هابى + rania79 النشطه جدا فراشه فى كل الأقسام 
أفتقدنا فعلا نشاط كليمو وكوكومان ... كانا شعله وشمعه مشتعله وموهجه
ولا أنسى مجهود الأخ صوت صارخ 
لو كتبت هكتب كتير ... المنتدى به الكثير والكثير
ربنا يبارك الكل ومجهودهم وشكرا للموضوع الرائع جداا


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> أولا
> بشكر من ذكرنى بالخير
> ثانيا
> الكل وبأمانه ( دون مجامله ) محبين ومميزين
> ...



*شكراااا استاذى الغالى
كلك ذوق ومحبه
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا جيت
هاقول اللي فاكرهم ناو وابقياعدي علي المضوع مره تانيه باذن ربنا
هههههههههههههه

1-  [URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1472"]REDEMPTION[/URL] طارق  :  الانسان اللي بسبب كتاباته دخلت المنتدي مميز في اسلوبه وفي ردوده وفي كل شئ
2- وليم تل : صديقي وزعيم حزبي ( حزب الغلاسه ) كان مميز بسنارته التوماتيكي ههههههه ومواضيعه ومشاركاته


هافتكر تاني واجي بصراحه قطع الزهايمر وسنينه


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> أولا
> بشكر من ذكرنى بالخير
> ثانيا
> الكل وبأمانه ( دون مجامله ) محبين ومميزين
> ...




ميرسى ليك يا استاذنا جدا
وحضرتك اللى نشاطك ظاهر وواضح للجميع ف المنتدى كلو
ربنا يفرح قلبلك ويباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المنتدى مليان ناس محترمة ومميزة فى كل مجال

لى عودة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*molka molka*
*apaustl paul*
*أغريغوريوس*
*مميزين جدا فى الأقسام المسيحية *
*تعلمت منهم كتير جدا*
*ومن الأعضاء الغير موجودين حاليا*
*إخرستوس آنستى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *الأسد المرقصى مميذ بتصاميمه و اصبح بشعره---- ده غير انه انسان طيب-- بيسئل عن من يغيب و يطمئن عليه--ده غير انه بيحب حماته و حماته بتحبه ههههههههههههه ده لوحده تمييذ*
> *الرب يباركه و يبارك خدمته*



*صدقيني انا مشوفتش اطيب منك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
وبجد ميرسي انك افتكرتيني 
*​


----------



## Critic (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السفير
fadie
ماريا
انطونيوس
end
صوت صارخ
الياس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا بقي شايف ان اكتر عضو متميز 
هو الأسد المرقصي 
لانه متميز جدا في الرخامه ههههههههه

ليا عوده بجد لان في ناس فوق المتميزه 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياريت يجماعه نكتفى بأسم واحد فى كل مشاركه ونقول مميزاته من وجهة نظرنا
طبعاً ده مش أمر ده رجاء أكيد
 بس الافضل ان يكون فى اسم واحد فى كل مشاركه عشان نتكلم عن مميزاته بأستفاضه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ياريت يجماعه نكتفى بأسم واحد فى كل مشاركه ونقول مميزاته من وجهة نظرنا
> طبعاً ده مش أمر ده رجاء أكيد
> بس الافضل ان يكون فى اسم واحد فى كل مشاركه عشان نتكلم عن مميزاته بأستفاضه
> *



*طبعا انا هتجاهل الكلام ده تماماً
لاني هذكر 3 في المشاركه دي بالعند فيك 
لانهم كلهم امي " وعايزك تعترض " :gun:
مونيكا 57 , candy shop , happy angel

عايز اقول بانهم جميعا متميزين بحاجات كتير جدا 

تتمثلهم كلها انهم " ام حقيقيه "

ربنا يخليكم لينا ويطول عمركم 
*​‏


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب يامينا طالما قولت رجاء محبة فهسمع كلامك ونا عاصرة ع كيبوردى كيلو ليمون
ههههههههههههههههههه
نقول 
الاستاذ النهيسى
رائع بجد ف التوبيكات اللى بيعملها ف كل اركان المنتدى وبيرد ع اغليبة التويبكات 
والاهم انى بشوفو بيشجع الاعضاء الجدد وبيحفزهم ع النشاط بالمنتدى

التزمنا اهو بعضو واحد ها
هههههههههههههه
وليا عودة


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا رجعت شوفت اازى متلزمة يا مينو
هههههههههههههههههههه
نقول
ماميتو كاندى
دى بقة عسولة بجد وطيبة جدا وبحب ادلعها بماميتو حوبى
ربنا يباركك ياهارتى ويفرح قلبلك
وكمان كانت  بتشجعنى اول مدخلت المنتدى هنا ف حوار المسابقات اللى انا تحفاكم بيها
لوووووول


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا كيت تانى ههههههههههههه
نقول كرستينا كركر
عسولة اخر حاجة و ذوق اخر 700 حاجة
ونشيطة بالمنتدى اوى وديما فاكرة اصحابها
ربنا يفرح قلبلك يابت يا كوكى


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ندخل بقة ناو ع ابو الابطال وقاهر الاسود والذئاب

ههههههههههههههههههه
مينا البطل

طبعا يامينا انا هقول عنك كام بق حلو كدهون تشوفنى باى حاجة بعدها
هههههههههههه
مينا بجد حد عسول جداااااااا وراجل وخدوم وبحسك ابن بلد يا مينا اوى
وصاحب صاحبك جدااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا مينا ويفرح قلبلك
وبرضة هتشوفنى بحاجة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نقول كومان 

الأسد المرقصي

يعنى عياد بيك زى مبقولو هههههههههههههههه
                       حد رائع برضة ونشيط جدا ف حوار التصميم والفوتو شوب
بس ندل معايا الايام دى وبطل يسال عن اختة
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*Nancy2*

دى حبيية قلبى عسولة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا وليها معزة ف قلبى اوى
ربنا يسعدك يا نانوستى ونشوف بقة عروسة قريب ياهارتى
بس زى مقوللتك تبعتى ليا توتوك لحد عندكم عشان احضر فرحك
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

هتفكر تانى  وارجع ازهقكم منى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ونقول ABOTARBO
او زى منا بدلعو بــــ تربو ههههههههههههههه
بجد بحسو مثال للخادم وكل تويبكاتة هادفة وحلوة 
ربنا يباركك تربو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> نقول كومان
> 
> الأسد المرقصي
> 
> ...



* لانه مستنني اخته تجيب سبعه كيلو قشر اي حاجه *
*وتيجي تسال لانه واخد دور جامد اخر الشارع *
*والجديد اللي انتي متعرفيهوش اني اخدت البشاويه*
*يعني بيه دي بقت قديمه موز هههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك *​


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * لانه مستنني اخته تجيب سبعه كيلو قشر اي حاجه *
> *وتيجي تسال لانه واخد دور جامد اخر الشارع *
> *والجديد اللي انتي متعرفيهوش اني اخدت البشاويه*
> *يعني بيه دي بقت قديمه موز هههههههههه*
> ...


ههههههههههه يسهلو ياعم عياد
شكلك فل من الفلول يا موعلم ومخبى علينا:smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههه يسهلو ياعم عياد
> شكلك فل من الفلول يا موعلم ومخبى علينا:smile01



*هههههههههههههههههه
وديني في داهيه يختي بكلامك ده :act23:
*​


----------



## bob (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*end بستني اقرا ردوده اللي في الصميم
*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مميزة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
واللي يقول غير كده اعضه :beee:​


----------



## عبير الورد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

العضوة (حبو اعدائكم)
طيبة ومشاركاتها رائعة ومجتهدة جدا في المنتدى رغم انها تعتبر لسا عضوة جديدة
الرب يباركها


----------



## Critic (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مارسلينو
جدع وجرئ وواثق من نفسه


----------



## Critic (28 نوفمبر 2011)

نانسى
تفتح عقلى ونضج غير معهود


----------



## Critic (28 نوفمبر 2011)

انجيلا
منطبق عليها قول الكتاب
لا يستهن احد بحداثتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*Gospel Life* *مميذه بقلمها --انسانه رائعه-- روحها خفيفه و طيبه-- اعجب بقلمها و تشجيعها للاخرين-- احب قرائه صلاتها للاخرين النابعه من قلب محب صادق فى المشعار-- الرب يباركها-*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *أذكر كذلك :
> الياس السرياني : حبيبي المتألق الذي أحترمة كثيرا كثيرا
> المفدى بالدم : شكرا على مواضيعك الجميلة
> النهيسي : أستاذ كبير و عضو أكثر من رائع
> ...




ميرسى جدااااااااااااا لزوقك 

وكلامك الجميل للكل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> أولا
> بشكر من ذكرنى بالخير
> ثانيا
> الكل وبأمانه ( دون مجامله ) محبين ومميزين
> ...




ميرسى جدااااا اخى الغالى 

انت كمان غالى عند الكل ومميز 

ربنا يخليك
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *طبعا انا هتجاهل الكلام ده تماماً
> لاني هذكر 3 في المشاركه دي بالعند فيك
> لانهم كلهم امي " وعايزك تعترض " :gun:
> مونيكا 57 , candy shop , happy angel
> ...



ميرسى جدا عياد 

انت كمان ابن غالى 

ربنا يخليك ويحافظ عليك
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> انا رجعت شوفت اازى متلزمة يا مينو
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> نقول
> ماميتو كاندى
> ...



ميرسى رانيا حبيبتى 

انتى كمان جميله وعامله روح حلوه اوى للمنتدى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*للرفع 
*


----------

